# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  ماذا تفعل لو انسكب ماء أو شاي أو قهوة على اللابتوب ؟!

## معاذ ملحم

ماذا تفعل لو انسكب ماء أو شاي أو قهوة على اللابتوب ؟!





ماذا تفعل لو انسكب ماء أو شاي أو قهوة على اللابتوب ؟! طبعاً قد يتعرض الجهاز لعطل مباشر مما يعني أنه قد لا تفيد كل الخطوات التالية لكن لا بد لك من أن تقوم بها:
- أغلق الجهاز مباشرة باستخدام زر التشغيل (استمر بالضغط عليه حتى يطفىء الجهاز فهذه أسرع طريقة)
- قم بفصل الشاحن والبطارية مباشرة عنه لأنهما حتى عند اغلاق الجهاز يسمحان بسير تيار كهربائي بسيط.
- استخدم مكنسة كهربائية أو أي الة شفط لديك لتسحب كل السائل الموجود .. كرر العملية اكثر من مرة.
- قم بقلب الجهاز تماماً بحيث تسمح بنزول أي سوائل ممكنة .. اجعل الجهاز على هذه الوضعية لمدة 10 دقائق.
- قم بجلب قماشة جافة وامسح بها الجهاز وأي مكان لأي سائل.
- ضع الجهاز في مكان فيه هواء واتركه لمدة 6 ساعات على الأقل.
-عليك بالصبر طوال هذا الوقت... إياك محاولة تشغيل الجهاز قبل ذلك فلو كان قد تعطل فإنه تعطل لذلك لا داعي للجزع ، ولو لم يتعطل فتشغيلك له قد يسبب العطل!

----------


## تحية عسكريه

صح بس بصير تقوم بشفط السائل بالسشوار يا مان بصير كمان

----------


## &روان&

ههههههه الله يعينو قد ما بينكب على اشياء
        شكرا معاذ على المعلومات

----------


## محمد العزام

والله هو اللاب اللي عندي بقدر احكي عنه مقاوم لدرجة كبيرة 

جد الله يعينه 



مشكور معاذ على ماقدمت

----------

